# Drop Checker??



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Being as it is almost impossible to accurately check the color of the solution while it is in the tank, is there any reason why I can't just pop it out and view it against something white?

Thanks!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I leave my drop checker in my tank at all times. You're looking for the color to be in the green to yellow/green range. If the solution is blue in color you dont have enough co2, if its yellow, you have too much. It should be quite visible while still in the tank.

Here is a pic of what mine looks like on a daily basis.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, as I also had difficulty at first when checking the color because of the plants/background directly behind it. What I do is look through the side of my tank, and behind it is my white wall. You have probably can't do that though, or else you wouldn't be asking this question lol.

I'm not an expert, but I don't any reason why you couldn't take it out briefly to check the color. The gas exchange/equilibrium process would take much longer than the amount of time for you to check. It kinda sucks having to take it out every time though, since it is suppose to be a low maintenance monitoring system.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes I stick a plastic knife (or anything white) in the water and put it right behind the drop checker when I am checking. It will help a lot. After a while, you should be able to roughly tell the colour without having to do anything.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the one i purchased off someone on planted tank forums has a white backdrop. Just need the light then to properly read it


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - I think I like the plastic knife idea - seems to work well...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> the one i purchased off someone on planted tank forums has a white backdrop. Just need the light then to properly read it


I got 2 of those but they seem to come off and float all the time, so I switched to ones like halonine has now. They stay put. I just view in against something other than the black background and it works great.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i hated this problem too so i got one of these..










the color it SHOULD turn on the bottom and the color it currently is on the top.. when the top matches the bottom... ur golden!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted one of those but they're big $$.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

YUP! Those ones are very expensive, even if you try to find a cheapy one on ebay they're still WAY up in price!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I did look at those, but a little pricey for me...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, those drop checkers are nice and will certainly impress any guests coming to your house and you can show them that and the Co2 setup, etc.
With a lot of practice, you can make your own. You can buy these glass rods that they use for scientific glass blowing and with a torch you can make them, blow the bubble reservoir, bend, etc.. 
I tried a few times to make a simple drop checker. Blowing the bubble reservoir is not too hard but bending to a "U" shape is what I have trouble with. I ended up making one out of a test tube that I bent to a U shape. It works.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That sure sounds like WAY too much work!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've never thought to ask my cousin who blows glass....


----------

